# I-125 Seeds



## cgkirkland (Oct 20, 2009)

My practice bills out for I-125 Seeds- CPT code C2639. Georgia Medicare says effective 9/1/09 a modifier must be attached to C2639.  Does anyone have an idea of what modifer we should use?


----------

